# How to ruin a Double Q! (agility video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So in AKC Agility, to get championships we have to accumulate 750 points (one point for every second under course time) and Double Q's.

A Double Q is when you qualify in BOTH runs in one day. One run is in Standard (with the aframe, dog walk and teeter) type course. The other run is the Jumpers w/Weaves (fast fast fast cause just jumps, tunnels and weaves). To qualify the runs must be perfect with no mistakes and under course time.

Remember, we have no idea what the course is like until arriving for the day. And when the dog gets on the course it's their first time EVER!

So here is our standard course:



And then the Jumpers course:



Can you see where it all fell apart! :wild:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Both runs looked great other than the dropped bar in jumpers and the unsteady hand on the camera. Did she miss more than that?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Elaine said:


> Both runs looked great other than the dropped bar in jumpers and the unsteady hand on the camera. Did she miss more than that?


Nah.........it was just the jump bar. But there is no 'just'  It's either a clean run or not. Interesting cause I STILL misjudge how L O N G her body is and I did the cross a bit late and can you see how that wing is in my way? Slowed me and stopped my forward motion enough that Bretta thought she was making a hard right turn after the jump. Instead of that, she needed to turn before the jump (which she did) and then drive straight (which she did NOT cause she was confused and looking up/back at me for direction). I was so worried she would take the wrong entrance for the tunnel ......

Sigh  Agility is hard (for me  )


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The way you wrote it I was expecting to see some bad dog thing going on and it was just a dropped bar, which is a heartbreaker none the less. 

That happened to me yesterday after calling my boy off a jump and coming at the next jump at a slightly weird angle, his extra long tail took the bar down. I could have cried as his run was so beautiful and then I heard the dreaded thunk. I just don't think that should count! LOL! Either that or I should dock it. But then he couldn't turn as fast as it acts like a rudder. 

Anyway, I know how you feel about the double Q. Argh!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Both looked like great runs MRL!

Miss Bretta looks great out there... when is Miss Glory B going to join her older sister on the course?

Too bad for the bar.. things happen, all you can do is DO IT AGAIN!  Oh, and video tape that too..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> .............and then I heard the dreaded thunk.


Ain't that the truth!!!! From toe to tip of the tail is a challenge to get over one jump and properly prepared for the next. The bar we knocked had me OVER compensating the jump before (and she kept it up) but I wasn't in place for the next.

Glory is VERY much a puppy. So even though we've been in agility class for a year, she's got the foundation stuff down but the running sequences with me in the mix is a bit of a confusing mess. Apparently she feels she should do 2 or 3 obstacles then a 5 minute parade of toys/treats/ and praise should occur. So doing 5 or more right now has her all looking around and confused cause she's trying to FIND THE PARADE!

She rocks on all the individual equipment though, weaves like a fool and the teeter is a blast. I have her working the practice jumps at Bretta's trials (shhhhhh, don't tell anyone) and she stays right with me on the jump and we play with her tug toy. So trial environment and her focus/attention shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like you have a very good foundation with Glory. I am following her through your Youtube videos.. lol. Stark and I are just starting sequencing this time around (second set of agility classes) and although he knows most, if not all of the equipment, like you said.. it's still a mess.. lol. Once he's done something he is looking around to what he can play with or looking for his tuggy.. lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm watching along as well, though I don't have a dog small enough for agility! Bretta and you are a great team Jenn, no matter what that bar says!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah... darn bar!!! Great job over all, you two! that was a sweet standard run.


----------

